
Two Paths for the Personal Essay - samclemens
https://bostonreview.net/literature-culture/merve-emre-two-paths-personal-essay
======
micahlucretius
This is that astute criticism of the personal essay genre I have been looking
for. The disgust with self-absorption disguised as art is something that I had
been feeling strongly but not been able to articulate in so many words. Many
thanks for sharing.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
> then Tolentino has the Internet, which, she argues, seduced American
> narcissists with the same siren song of self-assertion that penmanship
> drills did for the British middle class.

I wonder if Tolentino ever got started on facebook or selfie sticks.

